# Did anyone else take their written exam before their practical?



## Ronmac13 (Dec 10, 2010)

I took my written today and my practical today.  Just wondering if anyone else did their written before physical? My tests were for basic.


----------



## MMiz (Dec 10, 2010)

I had my written exam in the morning and practical in the afternoon.  Back then the written was paper and pencil.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 10, 2010)

I took my NR paramedic CBT a couple of days prior to the practicals. 

No big deal, you still have to pass both. Who cares what order you do them in as long as you're cleared to test.


----------



## Shishkabob (Dec 10, 2010)

Yes, I did.


----------



## Ronmac13 (Dec 10, 2010)

n7lxi said:


> I took my NR paramedic CBT a couple of days prior to the practicals.
> 
> No big deal, you still have to pass both. Who cares what order you do them in as long as you're cleared to test.



It didn't matter to me what order, I've just had people tell me it should of been the opposite order.


----------



## JJR512 (Dec 10, 2010)

As far as I know, in Maryland, the written always comes before the practical. At least, I've never heard of it going the other way, but of course I don't hear everything.

In fact, in my experience, the written and practical aren't even on the same day.


----------



## EMSLaw (Dec 11, 2010)

EMT-B, I took course written final, practical, NREMT written. 

EMT-I was course final, NREMT, practical.


----------



## Hypochondriac (Dec 17, 2010)

For me we take the pratical first then the written. If you fail 3+ stations you can't take the written


----------



## emt_irl (Dec 17, 2010)

i took my wirtten on a monday and my practical on tuesday


----------

